
Storify End-of-Life - cemerick
https://storify.com/faq-eol
======
ricardobeat
Twitter just released 'native' threads an hour ago:
[https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/product/2017/...](https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/product/2017/nicethreads.html)

------
zschuessler
I'm not sure what Storify is/was. I attempted to find out by clicking the
"About" link in their footer, and got redirected to Adobe. Looks like maybe
they got a buyout!

~~~
turbinemonkey
Storify was acquired by Livefyre ~4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6354835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6354835)

Livefyre was acquired by Adobe last year.

Whatever the route they've taken, the upshot is a helluva lot of content going
_poof_ (per usual).

~~~
username223
At least they seem not to have blocked the Internet Archive bot, so some
history may have been preserved:
[http://archive.is/storify.com](http://archive.is/storify.com)

~~~
efwerf333
So what's the end-game here? Future society needs to schlep a history of
current societies banal social media content along with?

This feels religious; Oh, just upload it all to digital Heaven! I'll never
"die" and people can continue to revere me and my cats forever!

Just because we _can_ doesn't mean we _should_ care about preserving every bit
and byte. Especially since the computing infra for that has real environmental
costs.

~~~
Xeoncross
While everyone would agree with this, everyone doesn't agree with what should
be thrown away.

Burning books because they aren't "valuable" is dangerous ground. Safer to
store everything.

~~~
jhoechtl
This is a totally wrong analogy. Books were burnt for religios/political
reasons. Storify is giving up because of lack of financial instreams for the
owners.

~~~
Chaebixi
Tons of valuable books and records have been burnt because _someone_ thought
they weren't valuable or didn't have the money to house them. It's true, it's
more likely they were just thrown on a trash heap and left to rot, but trash
incineration is a thing.

------
teraflop
This is going to cause an awful lot of dead links. I don't suppose anyone has
a plan to archive the content?

~~~
xmmrm
[https://twitter.com/textfiles/status/940627577059778560](https://twitter.com/textfiles/status/940627577059778560)

------
tokyokawasemi
Storify was pretty useful as a curation tool, and I remember using it to sort
through the information/disinformation around the Japan quake
([https://storify.com/boheekim/collaborating-to-storify-
japan](https://storify.com/boheekim/collaborating-to-storify-japan)) back in
2011. There is a definite need for an embeddable/centralized stream of updates
during times of disaster or crisis. Folks often whip up a collaborative Google
Doc on the fly, but a lighter weight mobile friendly solution would be
awesome.

------
wordpressdev
Storify was a good product, used it in the early days. Shame to see it going
down.

~~~
distilpost
Distilpost, my own startup is a more than adequate alternative. It is all
machine curated at the moment and super accurate. Beats twitter moments
easily. [https://distilpost.com/](https://distilpost.com/)

~~~
distilpost
Pardon me if i am unfamiliar with the ways of the community but the down votes
are simply far removed from what i expected as i only sougth to offer those
deeply affected a possible alternative and something to cheer for.

~~~
brokentone
Your comment is pretty unashamedly self-serving and not entirely on topic.
Storify was curated, yours intentionally doesn't overlap on the heart of this
product.

~~~
jessriedel
I don't think there's anything wrong with unashamedly self-serving. All plugs
by developers are self-serving, and trying to enforce the veneer of modesty
will just cause people to be more subtle and tricky. Better to allow so long
as the interest is disclosed (which he did).

So really, the only possible reason to down vote is being off topic (which
could definitely apply to this case).

------
benrmatthews
Think Twitter Moments was the beginning of the end for Storify - testament to
how well Moments has worked for Twitter, despite its early critics.

~~~
tptacek
I still don't understand how to use Twitter Moments. How do they compare to
Storify?

~~~
hsod
You can create a Moment and string together any number of tweets from any
number of accounts into a cohesive narrative. Similar to Storify.

------
jedc
If you want a laugh, check out what I think is the funniest Storify story ever
- [https://storify.com/ahchrissawyer/the-peanut-factory-sex-
bur...](https://storify.com/ahchrissawyer/the-peanut-factory-sex-burglars)
(The Peanut Factory Sex Burglars)

------
mbid
Website is essentially plain html with firefox tracking protection. Nice.

------
jjawssd
Mandatory:
[https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

~~~
dang
Please don't do stock comments here, especially when their best-before date
was so long ago.

~~~
Apocryphon
It's a lazy comment, but that blog is the closest thing we have to a modern
day Fucked Company site.

------
Domenic_S
.

~~~
slezakattack
I understand the rationale behind your comment but I think it expresses a form
of emotion when including something like "unfortunately" to an already
negative statement. It feels like an expression of regret. Personally, saying
something like "unfortunately, my grandmother passed away this year" instead
of just saying "my grandmother passed away" feels a bit more emotional.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
This is pretty well executed. Straightforward presentation of the impact and
plan, ample time to deal with it, and no BS.

